# rat Satin/longhair satin rex???????



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Have a whole litter like this in Russian blue, black and Siamese, so come on rat people what are they


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh wow Ive never seen a longhaired rattie before. Very cute


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I love rats, but confess to knowing nothing about them, other than I've always wanted one!

But I think that is fabulous!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Now now clare, asking rat people indeed lol they say you photoshopped it and they don't exsist like when Di and me developed the Satin rat lol and then it was all 'It's not possible! They aren't possible' etc and then in their second breath emailing us to see if we had any available! 

Looking longer in the Coat but that is to do with the satin gene I think cause we had the odd longer haired ones in the satin beginings.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

s/he is lovely ... i have one of these and have recently bred her to a normal coat and got all normals so i am guessing its resesive maybe? 

this is where i say " all the good ones are up north " and "why do you have to be so far away" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been getting these in my RB satin rex litters but now I'm down to two true RB satin rex's I'm not getting so many.

I have found, mind you, that they tend to 'grow into' their longer coats to some extent. They stay very thick coated but don't look as long as when they were babies.

I have a doe here, she's a bit 'runty', that has very long hair so I'm hoping she picks up a bit.

I also have alitter of RB in the nest that aren't longhaired at all upto press.
They are only 2 weeks and it doesnt' always show before 4 weeks old.

I've been mating my RB satin rex to blacks carrying the satin rex gene but again, like ladyboid, I havent' got any longer haired blacks yet!!!!!!
We'll get there eventually.

There is , apparently, someone going to import 'Harley's' from the US this year!!!!!

Here's some pics of the ones I got.

A RB roan buck from a RB roan carrier (from a RB to topaz roan carrier mating) to a topaz roan carrier ( from two topaz roan carreirs.
he's the only long hiared i got that hasnt' been RB self.











Same rat at 5 months just looking 'thicker' coated.









Little Rb buck at 3 weeks old. 
I didn't take pics from the rear, blowing/rubbing their fur up, so they don't look as longhaired in the pics but they were.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> s/he is lovely ... i have one of these and have recently bred her to a normal coat and got all normals so i am guessing its resesive maybe?


Don't know about rats, but long hair is definitely a recessive gene in cats.

You mate a shorthair to a long hair and get a shorthair carrying long hair. You mate any long hairs to that short hair carrying long hair and you get some longhairs and some shorthairs, thereafter longhair to longhair and they breed true. At least that's what happens in the cat world.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have some like yours Saxon but this is even longer haired than them! I will keep the litter and breed them to some of my satins or rexs and see what i get
Clare


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

cant you post some to me:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ladyboid said:


> cant you post some to me:2thumb:


If you are ever in Yorkshire your more than welcome : victory:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a pic of the little 3 week old I have here.
She is a satin rex and has a very long coat but I know she will grow into it to some degree as she matures.
I'd love to see a 'harley' over here but I honestly don't think these are 'it'.
I've got a 6 week old I can get a pic of as well tomorrow.
They both have 'extensive coats but they 'just' satin rex kittens.

If you do keep them and they keep the long coat to a geater extent than the satin rex's I'd love to see an adult.
I do have know girl who has bought one of my kittens who says she has a longer coated RB but I've yet to see it.


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

long haired rats would be soooo cool tbh


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

ami_j said:


> long haired rats would be soooo cool tbh


 
If they would stay that way!!!!

Most of my litters from the RB satin rex appear very longhaired until about 
3 months old and then they grow into it and just look as if they have a thicker coat than normal.

I'd love for Claire's to keep the coat!!!!!

Claire,

What are the parents to your litte one???
I suppose if there were a rex parent then that would explain the 'roughness' of his coat as he seems to have a rougher coat than my babies!!!!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any photos of these in non-Russian blue based coat colours please?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

toyah said:


> Does anyone have any photos of these in non-Russian blue based coat colours please?


My topaz sometimes havea longer coat but again they're RB based.

I have nothing that has the long/rough coat that isn't RB!!!!!

Was it you that had the little black one??????
If it was she was beautiful.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

saxon said:


> My topaz sometimes havea longer coat but again they're RB based.
> 
> I have nothing that has the long/rough coat that isn't RB!!!!!
> 
> ...


I did, yes. She was just about normal coated as an adult, and although I bred from her I didn't bother test-mating the coat at all. I had true satins years back, they didn't have long coats, the gene I was working with appeared to be codominant with variable expression and not related to coat colour. I believe there is also a recessive satin gene out there (again not related to coat colour).

It'd be interesting to find out whether these scruffy coated rats are actually due to a new gene or just normal and selectively bred variation which relies on the Russian blue gene.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

I have them going in Siamese will get some more pictures of the litter uploaded later as O/H has gone to work with my laptop and pics are on there :bash:


----------

